# Bumper kit fest... 5th wheel bonanza!



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

YOu know what they say about A#%holes,? everybody has one!
well you can almost say the same for any model collecter,, 
every body has something with a booty kit! caddy's chevy's bombs ect..
yes even wagon's...










and yes I kicked it off with a DJ Roy car...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2010, 10:43 AM~18759728
> *YOu know what they say about A#%holes,? everybody has one!
> well you can almost say the same for any model collecter,,
> every body has something with a booty kit! caddy's chevy's bombs ect..
> ...



i dont own anything with a booty kit!! i personally dont like them! but to each their own! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

poncho's 59








408models 58
















































caddy i just did.. i got a shit load more bootie rides..  just didnt want to blow up the page!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 7 2010, 10:56 AM~18759824
> *i dont own anything with a booty kit!!  i personally dont like them!  but to each their own!  :biggrin:
> *










THAT'S AN INTERESTING POINT LINC BRINGS UP!
i HAVE SEEN CARS WITH KITS THAT I DID NOT LIKE AT ALL....
( BUT MORE SO ON 1/1 SCALE CARS ) NOT TO MANY MODELS WITH A 5TH WHEEL THAT I DID NOT LOVE! I PUT THE ABOVE PICTURE UP TO SAY,
AS MUCH AS I LOVE THIS? IF i HAD IT IN 1/1 SCALE? i COULD NOT WAIT TO PUT
A KIT ON IT, WITH MY SKIRTS! 
THANKS LINC. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: i'll post sum of mines up wen i get a chance


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 12:05 PM~18760236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THE 59 IS SICK.. WHERE'S THE BOOT OR UP TOP? AND I THOUGHT YOU KNEW?
WHEN HYDRO STARTS A TOPIC? HE'S ASKING YOU TO BLOW UP THE PAGE!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Only teaser for ya what I have coming up.  Its still work in progress, maybe in next week I can post up some completed pictures


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 7 2010, 12:14 PM~18760303
> *:biggrin: i'll post sum of mines up wen i get a chance
> *


  (YES EVAN WAGONS) I WOULD IMAGINE THAT THERE IS A TRUCK OF SOME SORT OUT THERE WITH A WHEEL ON THE BACK? TELL YOU WHAT?
WE WILL MODIFY THE THREAD! I DID SAY 5TH WHEEL BONANZA?
THE 5TH WHEEL DOES NOT HAVE TO BE ON THE BUMPER.. IT COULD BE ON THE 
SIDE OF THE VEHICLE :biggrin: THAT MIGHT INCLUDE SOME OF YOU TRUCK 
BUILDERS... OR THOSE OLD FAKE KITS THAT USE TO GO ON TOP OF THE TRUNKS
OF CADI'S AND LINCOLNS.. ROLL CALL!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 7 2010, 12:19 PM~18760340
> *
> *


 FUCK YEA THAT IS CLOWNIN!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 7 2010, 10:56 AM~18759824
> *i dont own anything with a booty kit!!  i personally dont like them!  but to each their own!  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU KNOW i WILL PAY FOR SHIPPIN IF YOU HAVE ANY UN WANTED 58 OR 59 0R 60 BUMPER KITS?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2010, 02:17 PM~18760323
> *THE 59 IS SICK.. WHERE'S THE BOOT OR UP TOP?  AND I THOUGHT YOU KNEW?
> WHEN HYDRO STARTS A TOPIC? HE'S ASKING YOU TO BLOW UP THE PAGE!
> *


i tried to blow it up!! said i had to many pics to post...lol... ill try it again later the up top was off to the side on poncho's 69...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah.... im not too fond of skirts either....












unless they are on women! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 7 2010, 01:37 PM~18761002
> *yeah....  im not too fond of skirts either....
> unless they are on women! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 01:02 PM~18760709
> *i tried to blow it up!! said i had to many pics to post...lol... ill try it again later  the up top was off to the side on poncho's 69...
> *


 :wow: YOU GOT A 69 :wow: A PANCHO 69 :wow: A VERT? NOW YOUR JUST 
MAKING IT HURT!  PICTURES! WHOR FOR FAVOR, OH SORRY i MENT
i MENT POR FOR FAVOR! (THAT MEANS PLEASE IN FRENCH)


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i havent got many, since they dont look too good on a slammed truck...though i havent tried that yet :0 :biggrin: 

























clear tail lenses  

this one has a new home shortly


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 01:49 PM~18761102
> *i havent got many, since they dont look too good on a slammed truck...though i havent tried that yet :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the 59,61 and the 80s caddies are the only things that should have continental kits everything else looks like shit. it looks even more like shit on cars with plastic bumpers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 7 2010, 03:29 PM~18761773
> *the 59,61 and the 80s caddies are the only things that should have continental kits everything else looks like shit. it looks even more like shit on cars with plastic bumpers
> *


 what about 58 chevy? and certain bombs... 55,56 and 57 all look better with skirts and bumper kits.,..77,78,79 cadys look good with booty kits...90'91,92 cady's look good with kits.... It took me while (because at first guys did not do em right)
but i like bumper kits on Big Bodys too... even a 57 ford would look good with a kit..
what did not work for me...was a 2ooo's 4 door impala with a bumper kit..
that was a real no no! i will find a picture of it on Ugly as hell fest!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got a real 57 ford with a bootie kit in the garage...my dad's ride.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2010, 03:38 PM~18761851
> *what about 58 chevy? and certain bombs... 55,56 and 57 all look better with skirts and bumper kits.,..77,78,79 cadys look good with booty kits...90'91,92 cady's look good with kits.... It took me  while (because at first guys did not do em right)
> but i like bumper kits on Big Bodys too... even a 57 ford would look good with a kit..
> what did not work for me...was a 2ooo's 4 door impala with a bumper kit..
> ...


skirts are cool but bumper kits aint that cool, only thing that gets a kit pass are slabs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 03:41 PM~18761864
> *i got a real 57 ford with a bootie kit in the garage...my dad's ride.
> *


sometimes I am fountain of wisdom! post pictures slammed.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 7 2010, 03:41 PM~18761866
> *skirts are cool but bumper kits aint that cool, only thing that gets a kit pass are slabs
> *


 Hears what I meant when i said (some of the fake 5th wheels go on top of the trunk)








of course this is ugly,,but i Roy did one on a pimp Eldorado's and it was pretty cool


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just had to entice me with a rivi didnt you...bastard!

yes i just went to and popped off pics..in the dark cold almost lonely garage. Ill have em up shortly. as in 5 mins.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright, hard to get a full on pic of this car, cuz he never drives it..and now is having a hard time getting the time set in it...hes had it for 5 years, ..he put on the conti kit, dummy lights & cruiser skirts and thats about it.









































and the build up i did of it in scale.









this one has a $$ sign on it..if any of yall ready to wheel & deal...(edit) 1:1 that is.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 06:59 PM~18761977
> *alright, hard to get a full on pic of this car, cuz he never drives it..and now is having a hard time getting the time set in it...hes had it for 5 years, ..he put on the conti kit, dummy lights & cruiser skirts and thats about it.
> 
> 
> ...



pm me a price. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 03:52 PM~18761943
> *just had to entice me with a rivi didnt you...bastard!
> 
> yes i just went to and popped off pics..in the dark cold almost lonely garage.  Ill have em up shortly.  as in 5 mins.
> *


ha ha ha.. your pops has a sweet ass ride.. yea DL has one too.. when i was a kid my mom had a hard top convertible.. Got some pictures for Eso and Linc.
Get your barf bag ready...








if somebody thinks this is cool? we cant be friends!









Eso said the slaps have a pass,,okay?



























At least the bottom one does not have a booty kit... are these ugly enough?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Im spent


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

These are the only booties i have ever done in scale !


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Badass Bumper kits in this topic Homies :biggrin: 






















This one got 3 :0


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2010, 04:42 PM~18762263
> *ha ha ha.. your pops has a sweet ass ride.. yea DL has one too.. when i was a kid my mom had a hard top convertible..  Got some pictures for Eso and Linc.
> Get your barf bag ready...
> 
> ...


 :barf: 


Real slab










Not finished but still a fifth


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats tight as hell..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 7 2010, 09:38 PM~18763488
> *now thats tight as hell..
> *


X2 !!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 7 2010, 04:02 PM~18762005
> *pm me a price. :biggrin:
> *



lol, he's never told me a price on it..but the 70 charger with the 440, mild cam small improved shift kit in the automatic..all there but needs alot of work...$20,000. :biggrin: got the build sheet from the factory, been told its been in movies, magazines..etc with the first previous owner...and yes shes the real deal too..very well known in our lil area.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

heres one for you hydro  

:wow: 









and here is one shot for you to drool over hydro :biggrin: 










oh ya and the top dropped :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i am drooling too... Thanks everybody for posting so many pictures of so many builds
with 5th wheels and one car with 7th wheels! I just knew we would get gunny to show out a little.,.thanks man.. that was a fun quicky (no ****)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 7 2010, 09:02 PM~18763635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 58 is still one of my all time favorites


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Oct 7 2010, 07:20 PM~18763364
> *:barf:
> Real slab
> 
> ...


I could roll this...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

59s are sweet...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 7 2010, 11:10 PM~18764871
> *that 58 is still one of my all time favorites
> *


thanx! i loved that one also!  modeltech has it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 17 2010, 06:21 PM~18835302
> *thanx! i loved that one also!    modeltech has it
> *



lucky guy :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 18 2010, 09:13 AM~18840585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this 58 is real nice.. siim!!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea yea yea....hot shit....


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

ok, you asked


----------



## chevy59impala (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2010, 03:38 PM~18761851
> *what about 58 chevy? and certain bombs... 55,56 and 57 all look better with skirts and bumper kits.,..77,78,79 cadys look good with booty kits...90'91,92 cady's look good with kits.... It took me  while (because at first guys did not do em right)
> but i like bumper kits on Big Bodys too... even a 57 ford would look good with a kit..
> what did not work for me...was a 2ooo's 4 door impala with a bumper kit..
> ...


This is a pretty good thread!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2010, 07:31 PM~18864002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the cleanest '60 verts out there !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2010, 05:31 PM~18864002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you use the 59 or the 60 windshield? and then did you move the corner windows
on the doors back a bit?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!! :biggrin: 

HYDRO ALL I DID WAS CUT THE ROOF OFF TO MAKE IT A VERT. ITS STILL THE 60 WINDSHIELD FRAME AND JUST FOILED. THE WING WINDOWS ON THE DOORS ARE IN THE STOCK LOCATIONS.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


OLD PICS... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2010, 05:31 PM~18864002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: Dam this 60 STILL killin shit Fred... :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 20 2010, 07:14 PM~18865140
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: Dam this 60 STILL killin shit Fred... :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 this car is sick! nice traditional with this 1......Trend get 1st for kustom with the 59!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18865113
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damn this lac is hard!! i love it jimbo. u made that front fit right on there! :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS JIMBO & HOCK!! THAT CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD BIG JIM!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Haha! Thanks Fred! :biggrin: Dam bruh you lit the boards up... :wow: :wow: :wow: 

And Jay that was built YEARS ago before the euro Lacc came out! Everything onthere was scratch built, down to the screen from the smoke shop for the grille! :biggrin: Got put up in the closet since the euro came out :uh: :biggrin: Thanks brotha...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18865113
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Jim who? do we know a JimBob? a billie bob or jim hoe?

sounds familiar :uh: !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

baby got back...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:16 AM~19042756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats gangsta...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 11 2010, 01:16 PM~19042756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is killa bro !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 12 2010, 06:27 AM~19049929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Japanese plate?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 20 2010, 10:01 PM~18867014
> *Jim who? do we know a JimBob? a billie bob or jim hoe?
> 
> sounds familiar :uh: !
> *


that name kind of rings a bell? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 11:26 AM~19050885
> *Is that a Japanese plate?
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 09:28 AM~19050910
> *that name kind of rings a bell?  lol    :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I keep staring at it.. I will put on the Markie De licence plates when I am 
done with both lacs..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 13 2010, 03:35 PM~19060110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ye,Gangsa lack,that whip is dope...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

custom build 60 elco almost done..


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 13 2011, 06:27 PM~20083109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck yea. roni.. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this the one i was tellin you about earlier today....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2011, 12:53 AM~20111563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YEA YEA YEA.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2011, 03:54 AM~20111567
> *this the one i was tellin you about earlier today....
> 
> 
> ...




I want one!!! What kit is that Gil?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 02:50 PM~20116131
> *I want one!!! What kit is that Gil?
> *


AMT 1951 Fleetline with a modelhaus window cooler and 59 impala spinners and booty kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

"Blue Kush" .............


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 18 2011, 11:19 AM~20116333
> *"Blue Kush" .............
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2011, 06:19 PM~20116333
> *"Blue Kush" .............
> 
> 
> ...


puff puff pass.. I like the six oh...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 18 2011, 04:19 AM~20116333
> *"Blue Kush" .............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 29 2011, 02:51 PM~20211440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

some really impressive stuff in here.. I dont know how everyone on this site gets these amazing paint job patterns. but it blows me away, I can lay down some paint, 2 tones at best, but them multi color jobs are... just amazing.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

thats nice :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 





> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2011, 06:19 PM~20116333
> *"Blue Kush" .............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

got this completed saturday night.. this is the first time i loaded pictures on facebook before layilow..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0:0:around::around::wow::wow::finger:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hydro That Ford is real nice bro !

Bigdogg, I'm diggin the Caddy bro !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

PROPS TIGHT $HIT *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this is the only car i have with a kit, but im building a 55 with one, ill post when done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


>


a funcional hard top vert!! that is wicked right there!! now how do you show th trunk set up?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


>


 
That is some sikk shit!! :wow: Nice work on this one bro!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks, i never finished it. this is exactly how it looks today...there is a little room under the roof when its in the trunk but not much....maybe oneday ill get it under the blade again and do some thinkin....

not to thread hog, but this is the frame by frame of it going up....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn coupe68 thats a sick idea bro i likes it homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



looks good how u have it finish it bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


>


 i HAD NO IDEA? THAT WERE THIS INSANE? THAT IS SOME BAD ASS SHIT....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Where do the 59 Caddy tail lights come from used on the the 58 Imp?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sandcast said:


> Where do the 59 Caddy tail lights come from used on the the 58 Imp?


the custom 60 impala kit


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GHOST RIDER said:


> View attachment 503020


Nice fleetwood. 80's with the 90's molding looks good. 
This was a cool thread!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love them 5th wheels


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Big Mommas Booty...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice ..... Nice top on the 59 rag


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Mommas Booty...


So sick


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Mommas Booty...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> poncho's 59
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the gold one is pimpin


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

raystrey said:


>


the plak is nice and original


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

warsr67 said:


>


II nice


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

DJ-ROY said:


> Badass Bumper kits in this topic Homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the ride from superfly


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

Trendsetta 68 said:


>


that shit crazy, fucking car is amazing man


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin: :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> View attachment 415873
> 
> 
> View attachment 415874
> ...


real clean


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

one from the Ghetto Vet series


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 635487
> 
> 
> one from the Ghetto Vet series


HELL YEA,, KEEP IT THIS CLEAN!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> HELL YEA,, KEEP IT THIS CLEAN!


:facepalm:y0u must not have seen the video :nosad:


----------



## Koolaid koogi (Apr 11, 2013)

raystrey said:


>


Could u tell me where to find a 94-96 fleetwood model lac and where to find the booty continental kits for the model cars... Ive been lookin every where wit no luck if u hv any info fa me please kall n contact marques @ 254-733-4441 thnk u


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

3D printed 5th i designed, someone else bought.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> 3D printed 5th i designed, someone else bought.


that's nice homie what the ticket on um ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> that's nice homie what the ticket on um ?


cheap one is 11 nice one is 14
http://www.shapeways.com/model/828950/5th.html


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna get in on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

low n slow :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1/25 scale 57 bel-air with custom made bumper kit :naughty:


----------



## jaylove (Sep 11, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


>


That 59 is clean as f*@k...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice. No tailights on last picture!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

I ain't the best but I'll be there one day


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

In the works


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice joey :thumbsup:


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Nice joey :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg323 .. looking at other peoples builds motivated me to build


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

joeyd956 said:


> thanks bigdogg323 .. looking at other peoples builds motivated me to build


 :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

joeyd956 said:


> View attachment 1416201
> 
> 
> I ain't the best but I'll be there one day


:thumbsup:looks good already


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:looks good already


Thanks coast2coast


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

I ordered a bumper extension for my AMT '64 impala 5yrs ago...never got it so im building one from scratch


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

My black 60 recently finished


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :naughty:


Big dog question .. What are u using to make the gangster window ? .. Thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

joeyd956 said:


> Big dog question .. What are u using to make the gangster window ? .. Thanks


the window is from the 48 ford conv the rest i made bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

My 51 deluxe rag


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

joeyd956 said:


> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1509162&d=1418880764"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....all 3 look good....More pics?


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks coast .. As soon as I can .. I'll post up more


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

More pics of the 51 rag .. It's almost done just needs some minor work .. Hope u like


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

My 41 chevy pickup with a fifth on the side


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finally finished my bumper kit to correct 1/24th size


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn that's nice! Did you cast it?


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

texasfinest said:


> Damn that's nice! Did you cast it?


Nope not yet bro but I am soon


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Let us know...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

texasfinest said:


> Let us know...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

'59 Impala under construction for the moment


----------

